# Pelvic floor dysfunction, IBS, Slow motility...please help cant fully eliminate



## csab123 (Nov 29, 2014)

I have had IBS most of my life predominantly C. The past year I was on various medications narcotic based that screwed my system more... now I cannot get back to what was my normal which wasnt good to begin with. I have gone to a proctologist and was diagnosed with a small rectocele, severe pelvic floor dysfunction and very slow motility. I have to say I am in such a state of depression over this because my quality of life is completely gone. My biggest issue is I always have stool left in my colon, even if my stool is soft and I take a laxative. I get such bad pain and bloating daily because the stool is sitting right there but will not move no matter how much I try. It takes me 2 hours in the morning to even go after multiple trips to the toilette where a little stool at a time passes. Please if anyone has advice or has healed themselves Im desperate to feel better. I have tried many medications, acupuncture and am seeing a different proc in a few weeks. TY


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

hi sorry you are having so many problems. yes , it's hard isn't it.

i have pfd as well as slow transit constipation , a moderately sized rectocele and some other problems as well.

biofeedback and physical therapy can be very effective in correcting pfd. i went through a couple courses of biofeedback and it really does work to help teach you to relax your pelvic floor muscles. the biofeedback PT's are so wonderfully helpful and supportive and knowledgeable. i asked my PT tons of questions and learned a lot. you can do a search online to find out more about biofeedback for pfd.

if your doc hasn't mentioned it already, ask him/her about giving your a referral for biofeedback for pfd--or ask your new doc about it. there are many places that offer it, such as university hospitals. the mayo clinic, cleveland clinic, urology clinics etc.

elevating your feet on something like a footstool, shoebox etc while sitting on a toilet can help straighten out the anorectal angle and allow for a more complete evacuation. so can using a squatty potty--available on amazon and elsewhere. some people find actual squatting while on the toilet helpful.

here is a really helpful video by a pelvic floor PT on how to have a bm without straining:






have you tried using a glycerin suppository to help you evacuate that bit of stool left in the colon? often these can help.

there are others here on the board who have also been dx'd with pfd. here is one recent thread you might find useful. you can do a board search for more:

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/202225-chronic-constipation-pelvic-floor-dysfynction-pulled-muscles-from-straining/

so yes, there is hope. give biofeedback a try. good luck. wishing you all the best. take care.


----------



## Csab1234 (Nov 29, 2014)

I had to change my name because I signed in using my daughters computer but it's me again. I'm freaking out w this! Nothing works. I do the glycerine like every other day and that's stopped working too. I just get cramps mucus and bloat. It's like I have no motility. How can something so simple as pooping destroy a life? Ugh


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

have you tried linzess (linaclotide) ? it's helped a lot of people with constipation problems. it seems to work better for most than amitiza.

my gastro docs have me on laxatives to help my motility. and biofeedback helped relax my pelvic floor muscles.

hopefully you have a good gastroenterologist who is proactive about helping you. if not, then try to find one. gastro docs who work at university hospitals are often more knowledgeable, up-to-date and proactive than some of the others.

there is a lot of good constipation advice here on the board as well as diet info too. check it out...


----------



## Csab1234 (Nov 29, 2014)

Actually I have an app on dec 8 w a proc at Prespyterian in Philly... Really praying she could help me. I will ask about Linzess Amatiza us terrible. I'm just at my end here. Ty for the reply!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

oh that's good. i've read that is a terrific hospital. good luck !







i know it's hard, but try to stay positive. it helps.


----------



## tummyrumbles (Aug 14, 2005)

I've had a lot of luck over the last couple of months with eating mainly veges. Certain foods like white rice, white bread, pastries, lollies - I don't eat at all. I've gone from a typical evacuation time of 2 to 3 hours to 1 hour, so that's a definite improvement. I don't take any meds at all. It's a dull diet and you need a fair bit of discipline to stick to it but it's basically: porridge oats for breakfast, wholemeal toast for lunch and low FODMAP veges for dinner (potato, sweet potato, pumpkin, beans, broccoli) with a small amount of fish, meat or eggs. The wholemeal toast is actually high FODMAP but some FODMAPs are worse than others. Because I work I eat toast because it creates a lot less gas than veges would. Dessert is banana & yoghurt usually, with peaches if I'm craving sugar. Basically I've found that anything that isn't a fruit or vegetable causes constipation for me, and that includes things like cheeses, desserts, snacks etc. You have to be careful with fibre. Baked beans seems to prolong evacuation for me, mainly I think because they cause too much gas. It's possible that pockets of gas impede the passage of stool but I've never found any studies on this. It seems to be that way with me. Only experimentation will help to reduce your evacuation time. I tend to keep to the low FODMAP veges because I just find they work best for me. I always have 3 cups of tea after breakfast to move things along.

If you don't eat a lot of vegetables at the moment you need to gradually increase them in your diet. What I find is that after complete evacuation in the morning there's no gas until after I eat wholemeal toast for lunch, but that's usually minimal. The veges at night cause a fair bit of gas so I'm guessing I still have a bacterial imbalance. Gas at home doesn't bother me but then I don't have a partner. I'm hoping with time on this diet the SIBO / bacterial imbalance will start to right itself.


----------

